# Borderlands: The Handsome Collection announced with a £270/$400 Special Edition



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2015)

> Today 2K Games announced that Borderlands: The Handsome Jack Collection will be coming to PS4 and Xbox One on March 24th in the US and March 27th for Europe.
> The collection includes Borderlands 2 with all of its DLC and Borderlands The Prequel with 4 player couch co-op included and save file import features.
> There will also be a £270/$400 Special Edition that comes with a remote controlled Claptrap.


 
​


Spoiler: Included DLC



[*]Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate’s Booty (campaign add-on)
[*]Mr. Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage (campaign add-on)
[*]Sir Hammerlock’s Big Game Hunt (campaign add-on)
[*]Tiny Tina’s Assault on Dragon Keep (campaign add-on)
[*]The Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack (level cap increase)
[*]Gaige the Mechromancer (playable class)
[*]Krieg the Psycho (playable class)
[*]Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2: Digistruct Peak Challenge (level cap increase & challenge arena)
[*]Creature Slaughter Dome (challenge arena)
[*]T.K. Baha’s Bloody Harvest (Headhunter Pack)
[*]The Horrible Hunger of the Ravenous Wattle Gobbler (Headhunter Pack)
[*]How Marcus Saved Mercenary Day (Headhunter Pack)
[*]Mad Moxxi and the Wedding Day Massacre (Headhunter Pack)
[*]Sir Hammerlock vs. the Son of Crawmerax (Headhunter Pack)
[*]Character Customization Packs
[*]Collector’s Edition Pack
[*]Commando Madness Pack
[*]Commando Supremacy Pack
[*]Commando Domination Pack
[*]Siren Madness Pack
[*]Siren Supremacy Pack
[*]Siren Domination Pack
[*]Gunzerker Madness Pack
[*]Gunzerker Supremacy Pack
[*]Gunzerker Domination Pack
[*]Mechromancer Madness Pack
[*]Mechromancer Supremacy Pack
[*]Mechromancer Domination Pack
[*]Assassin Madness Pack
[*]Assassin Supremacy Pack
[*]Assassin Domination Pack
[*]Mechromancer Steampunk Slayer Pack
[*]Gunzerker Dapper Gent Pack
[*]Psycho Dark Psyche Pack
[*]Psycho Madness Pack
[*]Psycho Supremacy Pack
[*]Psycho Domination Pack
[*]Siren Glitter and Gore Pack
[*]Commando Haggard Hunter Pack
[*]Assassin Stinging Blade Pack
[*]Mechromancer Beatmaster Pack
[*]Gunzerker Greasy Grunt Pack
[*]Psycho Party Pack
[*]Siren Learned Warrior Pack
[*]Commando Devilish Good Looks Pack
[*]Assassin Cl0ckw0rk Pack

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel

[*]Handsome Jack Doppelganger Pack (playable class)
[*]Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack: The Holodome Onslaught (level cap increase & challenge arena)
[*]Shock Drop Slaughter Pit (challenge arena)
[*]Upcoming Season Pass Content (playable class)
[*]Upcoming Season Pass Content (campaign add-on)





Spoiler: Remote Control Claptrap



​​



​


​


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 20, 2015)

Nah. I'll stick with it on the PC. A little retarded to do it now.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 20, 2015)

4 player couch co-op would of hooked me up if i had RL friends.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2015)

I see they left pc users left out to dry


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 20, 2015)

If supports Physx I'm sold. If not, I'll wait until Steam has a good price for Pre-Sequel.
Still 4 player local sound really tempting.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 20, 2015)

Ill wait till it's cheaper to get it for Xbox One. Borderlands is fun to pop into now and again. 

Though i'd much rather they port the pre-sequel to vita, as Ive done most of my borderlands gaming on the go now


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 20, 2015)

the pre sequel is suppose to come with all it's dlc too.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 21, 2015)

This will be great for me as I have been waiting around to purchase the Pre-Sequel, and then I'd get all the DLC with it. I wonder how will the saves transfer from last gen to current gen though? And if Gearbox was able to do it, how come Rockstar and all the other developers who remastered their games were unable or unwilling to do the same?


----------



## Youkai (Jan 21, 2015)

oO I want that claptrap XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2015)

Borderlands 2 was really boring, The Pre-Sequel looks like absolute garbage.

No thank you, can't do anything that supports Anthony Burch.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 21, 2015)

jonesman99 said:


> This will be great for me as I have been waiting around to purchase the Pre-Sequel, and then I'd get all the DLC with it. I wonder how will the saves transfer from last gen to current gen though? And if Gearbox was able to do it, how come Rockstar and all the other developers who remastered their games were unable or unwilling to do the same?


 

Most likely either an app or the cloud. If it's the cloud, it means you need gold. No free cloud for xb 360 players.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 21, 2015)

never did play the Pre-Sequel... might save up for a ps4 now...


----------



## Obveron (Jan 24, 2015)

4 player split screen! At last a developer that is listening. Cod dropped 4 player after BO2. Halo Dev is dropping 4 player in Halo 5. I thought all shooter devs had given up on the couch.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 27, 2015)

Obveron said:


> 4 player split screen! At last a developer that is listening. Cod dropped 4 player after BO2. Halo Dev is dropping 4 player in Halo 5. I thought all shooter devs had given up on the couch.


 

This is co-op play. Halo and CoD are generally competitive play. So, while I don't agree, I can see why they dropped 4 player.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 27, 2015)

BO2 had 4 player zombies co-op. Also in multiplayer you could play 4 player splitscreen against a team of bots. In Halo you could bring 4 players splitscreen into a 8 or 16 player online match. They both had absolutely wonderful 4 player splitscreen options. 3 team mode in Halo meant you could have 3 teams of 4 players, when 4 spltiscreeners could be an entire team. I actually have some hope that Treyarch will bring back 4 player splitscreen to COD. Very dissapointed that Halo dropped  4 player splitscreen.
I've always enjoyed Borderlands co-op splitscreen. Looking forward to try it 4 player.


----------

